# Escambia Flathead CPR



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We decide to say the hell with the rain and take on Escambia river last night and what a great night it turned out to be. We landed some nice fish including this 30lber. The current was running pretty hard and this big ol girl gave us every thing she had, striping out a few dozen yards down river then hanging us up in every thing she could.

After a few minutes we got the grips on her, snapped some photos then turned her lose to be caught again when shes 50lbs.

The rain just would not let up, but that's what good rain gear is for. We also caught some nice blue cats


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Glenn, thats Awesome man. How many did you guys end up catching last night. I'll be out there after the gators tonight.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Good job guys! Way to stay dedicated in the bad weather!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome fish man...good job!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

sweet man! im headed to escambia tonight to try it out.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We got 8 Flatheads and a few nice blues, we also had a very large flathead brake the line boat side.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Nice Flathead!


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

How far north were you if you dont mind telling


----------

